

Regulators Probe Marketing of Hot Private Tech Shares - noteloop
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/regulators-probe-marketing-of-hot-private-tech-shares-1436139252-lMyQjAxMTA1MTAzNTAwMjUxWj

======
mikehawkins
Fair enough - equity valuations and markets are enough of a Wild, Wild West
without adding all of this pre-IPO share shenanigans.

